# lighting



## stangr6 (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi guys i have a 125 gal 6' tank i currently have a coralife 48" compact lighting unit and i was looking for something diff or bigger to cover the enitre tank with god lighting. The tank is a all male hap/peacock tank and was looking at some leds any suggestions would be nice thank you


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

There are numerous different lighting combos that could work, depends how much you're willing to spend. 
One suggestion would be to take a look at the Reviews section located here: Light Fixtures


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

stangr6 said:


> Hi guys i have a 125 gal 6' tank i currently have a coralife 48" compact lighting unit and i was looking for something diff or bigger to cover the enitre tank with god lighting. The tank is a all male hap/peacock tank and was looking at some leds any suggestions would be nice thank you


I think your best bet will be 2x 36" units instead of anything longer than what you have.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

rgr4475 said:


> stangr6 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys i have a 125 gal 6' tank i currently have a coralife 48" compact lighting unit and i was looking for something diff or bigger to cover the enitre tank with god lighting. The tank is a all male hap/peacock tank and was looking at some leds any suggestions would be nice thank you
> ...


Yeah...that is what I would do if going the LED route.


----------



## stangr6 (Jul 20, 2006)

ya i was thinking the marineland 36' double bright but dnt know if it will be bright enough and no one has reviewed the next higher model.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

stangr6 said:


> ya i was thinking the marineland 36' double bright but dnt know if it will be bright enough and no one has reviewed the next higher model.


I use the Beamswork reefbright models but I think their new double bright freshwater LED light has even more lumens than my reefbright model. Something to consider.


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

13razorbackfan said:


> stangr6 said:
> 
> 
> > ya i was thinking the marineland 36' double bright but dnt know if it will be bright enough and no one has reviewed the next higher model.
> ...


I have 2 of the 36" beamsworks double bright freshwater LED light. Love them. They are on my 125gal and they are perfect. light output is great. I dont remember the exact price but I want to say I was under $120 for the 2 light together. Just as good as the marineland for half the cost IMO. I would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I use a 48" Green Element EVO Quad Reef LED fixture. 
Review


----------



## littleolme (Nov 1, 2011)

Some of the newer beamswork products have a timer available for purchase which now allows you to control the blue and white leds independantly. I own 2 of the older freshwater bright led fixture and think that they were good value when I bought them.


----------



## stangr6 (Jul 20, 2006)

thnx everyone im looking into beamswork and where i can get it


----------



## Ron R. (Oct 21, 2003)

I use 2 36' Marineland Double Bright LEDs on my 6 foot 180g tank. I replaced 2 48" older double tube bar lights that overlapped each other. I was running 50/50s.

I really enjoy these lights. I got them for about $104 each. They give more light than my previous set up. You get a shimmering effect as well which I like.

They have a moonlight setting that I don't use. I have 2 moonlight strips that run across my glass tops--one in front and one behind the Double Brights.

I have all my lights on auto-timers. Here's a pic of the Double Brights.










I've had the for over a year now.


----------



## Stussi613 (May 8, 2009)

I have a 6 foot 135g that had a 6 foot long 8 bulb T5 fixture on it. It sat up on supports so I could open the glass tops on the tank and when 4 of the 8 bulbs were on it looked like I was up to illegal activity in my dining room because of the light spill, so much so that I used to open the blinds in the evening so my neighbors could see the tank and not want to call the cops on me.

I just changed to 3 of the new Beamswork 24" high Lumen 60 fixtures with .2w per LED. Way brighter and they sit on top of the panels making the profile super low with negligible light spill. Lighting in the tank is much better, and the unit has 6 actinic LED's in it which should make my haps and peacocks pop, if I ever get them.

I went with 3x24" instead of 2x36" because I didn't want shadows from the cross braces. Total cost was $180 and I'd do it again in a heartbeat!


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Finnex is another brand worth looking into. Popular light for aquatic plant people.


----------



## ryans125g (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

As I posted in another thread Beamswork has some new LED what they call reef bright which are 70" long and output 7000 lumens. Best price I have seen is $179. with free shipping. Googling "Beamswork hex" should bring up a retailer.


----------



## stangr6 (Jul 20, 2006)

Ok I'll check it out just want this fish to look good and now my nim fusco is going crazy and have to figure that first I think


----------



## stangr6 (Jul 20, 2006)

Looking at beamswork 1w called reef bright 36" it resembles the marine land double bright


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

stangr6 said:


> Looking at beamswork 1w called reef bright 36" it resembles the marine land double bright


Those are the older models, the new Hi Lumen hex models use .6 watt LEDs (170 for the 6' model) so the beaming associated with the 1 watt shouldn't happen. They also put out more lumens total. For what it's worth I light my 6' tank with two 24 watt compact florescents (the screw in base) and they are plenty bright and light the whole tank evenly. Total cost for bulbs and sockets about $15.


----------

